# I'm sick of disgruntled full timers!



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.

I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.

You know what? They deserve less than minimum wage if they think they can make a living at this. I no longer get have any sympathy. Get a "real" job, even if it's at McDonalds or Wally World, and Uber on the side for fun and maybe extra cash. I am a taxpayer, and I pay "a lot" of taxes due to my income, and I really don't appreciate subsidizing (through food stamps) people's smart phone app / video game habits that they refer to as "a job".

I don't "need" to drive for Uber, but I do it, mostly for fun. If I break even I am happy. Get a life, get a job, get over it, and move on with your life. Stop pretending. Grow up.

[End of rant]

Hey full timers! Here is your chance to let me have it and tell me where I am wrong!


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


You know people who do Uber, especially full time, pay raxes right? You know YOU have to pay taxes on that extra income too, right?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lildono said:


> You know people who do Uber, especially full time, pay raxes right? You know YOU have to pay taxes on that extra income too, right?


Does the term "spitting in the ocean" mean anything to you? I'm a heavyweight, not a lightweight. I own property too. Bring it on.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Wondering what kind of logic went behind equating the FTers as lower class citizens. Is this just ALL who drive full-time, those who drive as a career, or just those who never responded to your text messages?


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Does the term "spitting in the ocean" mean anything to you? I'm a heavyweight, not a lightweight. I own property too. Bring it on.


Oh we got a ruch boy here.
We got a rich boy here.

I guess because you pay more( an assumption) you think you deserve more than us common folk.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


So, because you had bad experiences with a few FT drivers then we are all bad? Perhaps you're getting a bad attitude because of your own attitude. It's pretty well obviously you look down on full time drivers if you you believe we're all lifeless, jobless, spongers off society. Did you ever consider that perhaps those drivers were, IDK, driving and couldn't just stop everything to answer you?

You think full-time drivers are all POS? Guess what, I'm doing this to pay the bills while I work for free earning hours for my counseling degree. I've spent my entire life helping other people. I have waited til the last possible moment to get help from the indigent health care system in my county because I'll be taking care from my clients, but if I'm not well, how can I help them. I've started to consider applying for food stamps. God forbid I need assistance after being a tax paying citizen for 20 years. And yes, I am still paying taxes on my Uber wages.

So tell me, how exactly are you better than me?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


Mind boggling. I have some questions.

1) How is it that you are able to text full time drivers in your market area? This is not a feature in anyone else's Uber app. Give us all the secret.

2) For someone who "couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add)..." why is your pretentious self spending his valuable time on a lowly Uber board talking to us little people?

3) When you say "get a life, get a job, get over it, and move on with your life. Stop pretending. Grow up" .... I have serious concerns about you being behind the wheel. You sound like an exceedingly angry person.

4) If I told you that this sounds like an Uber advertisement for part-time drivers, something they have been spending millions for on television this month, would this observation surprise you? I especially like your invitation to disagree which will assure that this thread stays at the top of the Uber board for newby baby part-timers to see.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

While I tacitly agree that doing this full time is a horrendous idea and strikes of financial desperation, and people who do it are inadvertently mucking up the service in a significant way, I certainly don't identify with you. If you are doing that well, which I sincerely doubt, you'd not be anywhere near a saturated market sitting in an airport queue texting other drivers. I suspect you're in debt up to your eyeballs and trying to wrestle out of it with a side gig. Otherwise, why waste your time?

<btw, that's some of the lamest chest pounding I've read in a long time, up your game there landed gentry property owner, lol>


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

Sad cry for attention.
OP texting drivers?? Creepy.
Therapy is in order here.
Definitely not mentally healthy enough to be driving for Uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I drive because I can. What are you going to do about it?

I have phone #'s of other drivers because I socialize with them at the airport. But I'm growing tired of their negative attitude. They give me sh*t because I dare to exert 5oz of effort keeping my windows and wheels clean. Oh the horror! Because there's so much else to do while you're waiting in the airport queue.

You can call me "rich" if you want...no matter how much money you make, extra money is beneficial. And that's what Uber is....EXTRA money. Not PRIMARY money.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I see. So your lucrative executive position in a necktie (everyone, picture the Uber advertisement) somehow also gives you the time to converse with other drivers in an airport queue (do you seriously use those bathrooms, ewwwwwww?) and also converse repeatedly on this board as a well-known member, while, let's see, oh yeah, playing with your blonde kids and smokin'up some awesome steaks on the bbq. Did I get all that right? 

How much does Uber pay you to create fake news?

Why would anyone think you are "rich"? Why do you want people to see you that way? That's just weird.


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Wait a minute, you actually play the waiting game in the airport queue? Wow...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lildono said:


> Oh we got a ruch boy here.
> We got a rich boy here.
> 
> I guess because you pay more( an assumption) you think you deserve more than us common folk.


Actually the real rich pays little.
The think they're rich pays a lot.
And the poor just pays about or a bit above what the really rich pays.

Kinda torn about this because I believe that full timing at uber is a slow death. There are other options (generally).

At the same time if thousands started running towards the same door (think a bunch of uber drivers in an arena where all the doors are locked but one, that's busted wide open with the sun shining through, but there's only 15 minutes until that door closes)---the result isn't pretty.

There's always gotta be someone left behind (to do jobs like uber) in today's society. The number of jobs available and the number of bodies just doesn't line up. Unfortunately.


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

Lildono said:


> You know people who do Uber, especially full time, pay raxes right? You know YOU have to pay taxes on that extra income too, right?


There's only two sure things in this world paying taxes and dying!!!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Look, the FT people that I see regularly at the airport, and usually socialize with, seem like reasonable/decent people who could make a living doing any number of things...which is why it drives me bonkers that they spend week after week continuing to drive FT when we are all making less and less money! What they seem to lack is motivation and initiative, and that bothers me. Sorry if I went off a little (while enjoying beverages of course) but it's frustrating.

I have been nothing but friendly and kind towards them, and I get ridiculed for things like keeping my car clean and getting in my car when I'm next in the queue (so I can get to the pickup point ASAP). Ultimately I think they resent any other "ants" eating a shrinking pie. Well get off you butts and do something about your income situation!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I completely agree about things being frustrating. But, it extends to any career field (yes I noticed I called this a career as well). In my program, I work under attendings who seem to hate and/or dread coming into work (you would think earning 250-300K would eliminate this) and just wished they were a) working less and/or b) earning more.


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Look, the FT people that I see regularly at the airport, and usually socialize with, seem like reasonable/decent people who could make a living doing any number of things...which is why it drives me bonkers that they spend week after week continuing to drive FT when we are all making less and less money! What they seem to lack is motivation and initiative, and that bothers me. Sorry if I went off a little (while enjoying beverages of course) but it's frustrating.
> 
> I have been nothing but friendly and kind towards them, and I get ridiculed for things like keeping my car clean and getting in my car when I'm next in the queue (so I can get to the pickup point ASAP). Ultimately I think they resent any other "ants" eating a shrinking pie. Well get off you butts and do something about your income situation!





Terri Lee said:


> Re-read your topic header, again and again until you figure this out.


I do this full-time because i have nothing better to do. I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Look, the FT people that I see regularly at the airport, and usually socialize with, seem like reasonable/decent people who could make a living doing any number of things...which is why it drives me bonkers that they spend week after week continuing to drive FT when we are all making less and less money! What they seem to lack is motivation and initiative, and that bothers me. Sorry if I went off a little (while enjoying beverages of course) but it's frustrating.
> 
> I have been nothing but friendly and kind towards them, and I get ridiculed for things like keeping my car clean and getting in my car when I'm next in the queue (so I can get to the pickup point ASAP). Ultimately I think they resent any other "ants" eating a shrinking pie. Well get off you butts and do something about your income situation!


There's a retired teacher around here who does this "full time". I think he finds it relatively enjoyable, drives daylight hours 30 hours/week or something. For him it works. I'm assuming he doesn't really need the money on account of a teacher's pension and presumably any other assets saved over the years.

For somebody who is young enough they should be building a career I agree uber is not just a bad one but a terrible one. There is no job security, no benefits, and terrible pay. It is quite literally the worst way to make FT money. I drove a guy to walmart the other day and he asked about it and I said I'm sure you make more at walmart than I do per hour. Like you I drive on the side for a few extra bucks.

Anybody who truly needs this income should be switching disciplines asap. Get training and switch to something with an actual future. Rideshare is not a career and it will never get you where you need to be financially.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I hope Uber makes me rich enough to drive a Hyundai.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Re-read your topic header, again and again until you figure this out.


Yep that occurred to me...I'm acting like a disgruntled part timer. 

Hey I actually had a good morning today. $50 collected in 2-1/2 hours before my day job.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i am full time time should have not commented on this shit show


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Well get off you butts and do something about your income situation!


Again you presume to know everyone's situation. You don't. Sometimes you just can't avoid periods of downtime. Unfortunately I am in a period of downtime. I can choose to either not pursue my license and "get a real job" right now having nothing to do with what I went to school for or continue driving for Uber to pay the bills and focus on the end goal. I'm sorry that you have such an egocentric view of the world that you can't even fathom a situation where a person would be better served by driving for Uber in the short term. Even if that means drawing from your precious tax dollars.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> have phone #'s of other drivers because I socialize with them





MadTownUberD said:


> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.


Maybe, they were busy or don't like you.

Why do you have to introduce yourself to someone you "socialize with?"



MadTownUberD said:


> I don't "need" to drive for Uber, but I do it, mostly for fun. If I break even I am happy. Get a life,


Kind of funny, uber is your "fun" and your next statememt is a suggestion to "get a life"

Anyone else find this funny?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks like someone isn't getting the attention they crave.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Again you presume to know everyone's situation. You don't. Sometimes you just can't avoid periods of downtime. Unfortunately I am in a period of downtime. I can choose to either not pursue my license and "get a real job" right now having nothing to do with what I went to school for or continue driving for Uber to pay the bills and focus on the end goal. I'm sorry that you have such an egocentric view of the world that you can't even fathom a situation where a person would be better served by driving for Uber in the short term. Even if that means drawing from your precious tax dollars.


If you're in the field I think you are,I hope you don't fall into the same trap like me thinking this will help pay down and/or stall your student debt!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


 This post Kinda reminds me of a person looking for a fight and there's no one there to accept his challenge. He is all alone.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Again you presume to know everyone's situation. You don't. Sometimes you just can't avoid periods of downtime. Unfortunately I am in a period of downtime. I can choose to either not pursue my license and "get a real job" right now having nothing to do with what I went to school for or continue driving for Uber to pay the bills and focus on the end goal. I'm sorry that you have such an egocentric view of the world that you can't even fathom a situation where a person would be better served by driving for Uber in the short term. Even if that means drawing from your precious tax dollars.


Sounds like you have a plan. That's the difference.



Yulli Yung said:


> This post Kinda reminds me of a person looking for a fight and there's no one there to except his challenge. He is all alone.


It's fine, I was mostly venting.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> This post Kinda reminds me of a person looking for a fight and there's no one there to except his challenge. He is all alone.


Fight Club


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I feel sorry for you, driving uber is "what you do for fun", you have a family and make decent money but you choose to drive for uber because you have NOTHING better to do.... that's sad. I hope your life starts looking up, maybe if you spent time with your family instead of in a car waiting to make money you don't need, you might not be so angry about something that doesn't effect you. Priorities just sayin.


----------



## TreKronor (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm sick of the disgruntled co-workers at my Full Time job as well (I'm not a FT Uber). 

So what do I do about it? Well I have a lot of hobbies (like, A LOT), and I Uber on the side so I can partake in these hobbies without it affecting my lifestyle. It's life, man. 

Regarding you're statements about other's lives and your money situation and whatnot...may be a good idea to take some time off and think about things. I haven't heard many people say the kinds of things you've said.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ratethis said:


> I feel sorry for you, driving uber is "what you do for fun", you have a family and make decent money but you choose to drive for uber because you have NOTHING better to do.... that's sad. I hope your life starts looking up, maybe if you spent time with your family instead of in a car waiting to make money you don't need, you might not be so angry about something that doesn't effect you. Priorities just sayin.


As long as I have debt I will always "need" money, and I have an income goal for the year. The situation will resolve itself though because Uber is less profitable here and she is starting a PT job, and I will be with the kids. I doubt I'll ever quit driving completely though because it is in fact fun, and I want to keep the account active for days when it surges immensely, like maybe blizzards. Not going to be spending much time at the airport though for reasons you stated, and it's becoming a negative experience (OP).


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> As long as I have debt I will always "need" money, and I have an income goal for the year. The situation will resolve itself though because Uber is less profitable here and she is starting a PT job, and I will be with the kids. I doubt I'll ever quit driving completely though because it is in fact fun, and I want to keep the account active for days when it surges immensely, like maybe blizzards. Not going to be spending much time at the airport though for reasons you stated, and it's becoming a negative experience (OP).


Hey Buxton no one cares that your rich and we are peasants in your world. So just leave the forum and go drive your Hyundai while spending your trust fund money. And you wonder why nobody likes you


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> Hey Buxton no one cares that your rich and we are peasants in your world. So just leave the forum and go drive your Hyundai while spending your trust fund money. And you wonder why nobody likes you


If you are a peasant it has less to do with the amount of money you make and more to do with your attitude and motivation. But in general the two have a strong correlation.

I'll remember the trust fund comment as I'm pulling into my gravel driveway. I like that one. That was good!


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you are a peasant it has less to do with the amount of money you make and more to do with your attitude and motivation. But in general the two have a strong correlation.
> 
> I'll remember the trust fund comment as I'm pulling into my gravel driveway. I like that one. That was good!


I see reading isn't a strong point of yours. I said a peasant in your world


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

ratethis said:


> I feel sorry for you, driving uber is "what you do for fun", you have a family and make decent money but you choose to drive for uber because you have NOTHING better to do.... that's sad. I hope your life starts looking up, maybe if you spent time with your family instead of in a car waiting to make money you don't need, you might not be so angry about something that doesn't effect you. Priorities just sayin.


And, he tells other drivers to get a life... lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> I see reading isn't a strong point of yours. I said a peasant in your world


My world is the world of economics. What world do you live in?


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Find a better way to have "fun"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> And, he tells other drivers to get a life... lol


If only you knew how involved I am in my kids' activities, and how many hours a week I put into them. What do you do for your community besides give people subsidized rides?



JPthedriver said:


> Find a better way to have "fun"


Find a better way to earn "money".


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Find a better side gig to make side money. And play with your kids more lol


----------



## MartySSSSSSSSSS (Sep 28, 2017)

very confused about your issue...


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do for your community besides give people subsidized rides?


Im a stay at home dad, a Little league coach 16 years running several years I had 2 teams, a softball coach, soccer coach 2 age brackets this year, we are out on the boat fishing or wakeboarding /tubing several times a week, I'm teaching my 11 year old how to surf... I could go on and on. My kids are my life, first and foremost I am a dad. You're barking up the wrong tree here pal.

I am not the one who made a post on a public forum belittling people, bragging about my wealth and claiming to do ride share for fun and then tell other drivers to get a life. You are, and I find that hysterical and rather ironic.

I enjoy driving, but I wouldn't do it for free.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


How are you subsidizing them?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Rat said:


> How are you subsidizing them?


I'll admit it's an assumption, but how many minimum wage earners are not on some sort of public assistance?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I drive because I can. What are you going to do about it?
> 
> I have phone #'s of other drivers because I socialize with them at the airport. But I'm growing tired of their negative attitude. They give me sh*t because I dare to exert 5oz of effort keeping my windows and wheels clean. Oh the horror! Because there's so much else to do while you're waiting in the airport queue.
> 
> You can call me "rich" if you want...no matter how much money you make, extra money is beneficial. And that's what Uber is....EXTRA money. Not PRIMARY money.


You seem to have a undeserved high opinion of yourself. People don't return your texts because they don't like you or don't want to listen to you. Your ranting here tells me I don't care to know you either. Goodbye


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on being SELFISH AND GREEDY !

Now be a good ant and scurry off for scraps you may steal from a Real Driver.

Full time Drivers are Sick of You also.



backcountryrez said:


> Wondering what kind of logic went behind equating the FTers as lower class citizens. Is this just ALL who drive full-time, those who drive as a career, or just those who never responded to your text messages?


Elite Entitled Mentality.

Perhaps they just think his ATTITUDE STINKS !

Heaven forbid, your high horse be brought down by Immigrant Part time workers who will aptly perform Your job for 1/3 the price.

We will save a spot for you in the food stamp line.

( MAKE AMERICANS GREAT AGAIN !)


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> If you're in the field I think you are,I hope you don't fall into the same trap like me thinking this will help pay down and/or stall your student debt!


Psh. At this point my debt is in forbearance or deferment. Once I am licensed, if I'm in private practice (counseling) I'll be able to pay the loans pretty easily if I budget and focus. (Uber wasn't in the game plan for that.)

My original game plan was to do public service for 10 years and not have to pay all my loans back but it looks like that's not happening.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lildono said:


> Oh we got a ruch boy here.
> We got a rich boy here.
> 
> I guess because you pay more( an assumption) you think you deserve more than us common folk.


A Rich Hyundai driver ?

A Delusional person who will wonder why all will kick him when He is down.

Which will happen in time.



swingset said:


> While I tacitly agree that doing this full time is a horrendous idea and strikes of financial desperation, and people who do it are inadvertently mucking up the service in a significant way, I certainly don't identify with you. If you are doing that well, which I sincerely doubt, you'd not be anywhere near a saturated market sitting in an airport queue texting other drivers. I suspect you're in debt up to your eyeballs and trying to wrestle out of it with a side gig. Otherwise, why waste your time?
> 
> <btw, that's some of the lamest chest pounding I've read in a long time, up your game there landed gentry property owner, lol>


How are FULL TIME DRIVERS " MUCKING UP THE SERVICE"?

By making it available and dependable at all hours ?

By being ready day or night ?

Instead of just waltzing in for the lucrative hours ?

YOU 
MAKE MONEY
BECAUSE I DID THE GROUND WORK.

There would BE NO CUSTOMER BASE
without the Hard Work of Full Time Drivers !

YOU SPORT DRIVERS SHOULD REMEMBER THAT !

So should Uber.



Plato said:


> Wait a minute, you actually play the waiting game in the airport queue? Wow...


He wants to play with the" BIG BOYS".


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

If he was that well off, he wouldn't need to Uber. Sounds like he's delusional and in debt up to his eyeballs. I wouldn't say that directly to him though, don't want to appear confrontational


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberXterra said:


> There's only two sure things in this world paying taxes and dying!!!


You DONT have to pay taxes.
You can die in Federal Prison.
Costing the tax payers $55,000.00 a year vs. $8,000.00 a year on Disability pay .


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


nice rant...but kicking people to the curb because they do this full time is so wrong on so many levels. Get a life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> My world is the world of economics. What world do you live in?


Well to do people do not have such an unhealthy fixation on money.

Invest in your Spirit.

It needs attention and it shows.

A quote
By the Dalai Lama regarding Life, money, time.

Do not let life pass you buy.

Live, like you are a perishable product.

The clock is ticking. . . .

Do not become a Slave to Posessions.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Does the term "spitting in the ocean" mean anything to you? I'm a heavyweight, not a lightweight. I own property too. Bring it on.


Bring what on?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tell me the name
Of 1 Wealthy man 
Who had dinner with Jesus.
Or Buddha.

Time forgets wealth.



ChortlingCrison said:


> Bring what on?


If you are Close enough to the Ocean 
To spit upon it
You are close enough
For the Ocean to spit back.

Wolves
Will Always circle insecure.

Become happy
Security will follow.


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Some folks are in desperate need of being humbled. May their vehicles be puked in a half a dozen times.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

"Man. He sacrifices his health to make money.Then he sacrifices his money to recapture his health. Then he is so anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present;the result being that he does not live in the present or the future;
He lives as if he is never going to die , then dies having never really lived ."- Dalai Lama

Grab your " old lady" a bottle of wine and sit by a lake, river, ocean and watch the sun set. Together.
While you can.

" Cause the futures uncertain and the end is always near"-Jim Morrison


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


If you have a lucrative job why are you making your wife take a pt job..and why would you text other drivers? I think your story is BS or you are just an ahole! Have a nice day!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Bring what on?


Why
Is a "Heavy weight" worried of the wind ?



MadTownUberD said:


> Does the term "spitting in the ocean" mean anything to you? I'm a heavyweight, not a lightweight. I own property too. Bring it on.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Why
> Is a "Heavy weight" worried of the wind ?


Tedgey the duck wouldn't be.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Tedgey the duck wouldn't be.


Tedgy would Fly in the Wind.

This guy . . . must solve his happiness issue.
For his own good.
For the good of his family.
All else will fall into place afterwards.

Zen hot dog joke

Zen monk approaches hot dog stand
.
Tells worker " Make me one with the Everything ".
Hands hot dog worker a $20.00

Gets handed beautiful gourmet hot dog.
Asks for his change.

Hot dog worker replies
" Change must come from within".

And so it must Mr. Hyundai. So it must.

Quit projecting your dissatisfaction.
Solve the root of your grievance.
Be Happy.

CHANGE COMES FROM WITHIN.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Tedgy would Fly in the Wind.
> 
> This guy . . . must solve his happiness issue.
> For his own good.
> ...


Tedgey would definitely agree!!!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Psh. At this point my debt is in forbearance or deferment. Once I am licensed, if I'm in private practice (counseling) I'll be able to pay the loans pretty easily if I budget and focus. (Uber wasn't in the game plan for that.)
> 
> My original game plan was to do public service for 10 years and not have to pay all my loans back but it looks like that's not happening.


You guys have it rough. For us, we can do public service for two then have our debt forgiven. I'm sure there's so much more to it, but some community liaisons just spoke to us selling this program.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Tedgey would definitely agree!!!


Lol
About half a year ago
I saw a lone Buddhist Monk
Beholding a flock of about 5 Catholic nuns
Near the WW2 Museum.
Wish i had had a Camera !
Both were in full " Uniform".


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lol
> About half a year ago
> I saw a lone Buddhist Monk
> Beholding a flock of about 5 Catholic nuns
> ...


Once I saw four calling birds, three french hens, two turtle doves, and Tedgey in a pear tree.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Once I saw four calling birds, three french hens, two turtle doves, and Tedgey in a pear tree.


Bet all of the Pears were 1/2 eaten !


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


You sound lovely.

Ever consider your general attitude might be why folks want nothing to do with you?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Julescase said:


> You sound lovely.
> 
> Ever consider your general attitude might be why folks want nothing to do with you?


Maybe he's too bashful to express his lighter side.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Bet all of the Pears were 1/2 eaten !


He made wine with them.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hey full timers! Here is your chance to let me have it and tell me where I am wrong!


U have a "lucrative job" and u spend yr time Ubering.
Get a "real" life.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Actually, some full-time drivers (which I am not) resent part-time drivers who look down on them because they do this full-time. And, cut into the additional income they need, when the part-timers say they simply do this for _some extra cash._


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I drive because I can. What are you going to do about it?
> 
> I have phone #'s of other drivers because I socialize with them at the airport. But I'm growing tired of their negative attitude. They give me sh*t because I dare to exert 5oz of effort keeping my windows and wheels clean. Oh the horror! Because there's so much else to do while you're waiting in the airport queue.
> 
> You can call me "rich" if you want...no matter how much money you make, extra money is beneficial. And that's what Uber is....EXTRA money. Not PRIMARY money.


I don't think anyone ever mistook you for 'rich' Mr. Hyundai...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


But it hasn't occurred to you some people's circumstance are such that finding a job is very difficult.

Such as a senior citizen with a disability who's primary experience was in a field not very useful in the market place, and, as such, his/her resume sucks, that plus being a senior citizen who has to compete with younger persons who are, by far, more sought after by most business, on top of having a disability. Such a person has every right to complain about the exploitation that Uber does to drivers, primarily in the arena of not adequately compensating them enough to live, let alone compensate them for the excessive wear and tear on their vehicles.

Not everyone has the luxury of quitting.

So, you might think about more deeply what are about to rant about, before you hit the 'post comment' button.



UberXterra said:


> I do this full-time because i have nothing better to do. I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me


Hey, cool tune. Too bad Beck is a Scientologist.


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

The way I see it is I give credit to anyone that has a job doesn't matter where you work McDonald's, Walmart it's no one's business what you do for a living cause they aren't paying your bills not everyone grows up in a position of going to Harvard..so for all yo silver spoon little *****es that judge others..you can kiss my poor white country ASS!!!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


What I am hearing from you seems to be more about your perceived social status......and less about a _real_ problem with FT drivers. Maybe some time off from Uber would make sense.

Drive safe.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rsabcd said:


> He made wine with them.


That was my guess also.
The Duck loves wine.



Oscar Levant said:


> But it hasn't occurred to you some people's circumstance are such that finding a job is very difficult.
> 
> Such as a senior citizen with a disability who's primary experience was in a field not very useful in the market place, and, as such, his/her resume sucks, that plus being a senior citizen who has to compete with younger persons who are, by far, more sought after by most business, on top of having a disability. Such a person has every right to complain about the exploitation that Uber does to drivers, primarily in the arena of not adequately compensating them enough to live, let alone compensate them for the excessive wear and tear on their vehicles.
> 
> ...


Never could finish L Ron Hubbards book.
No appeal. The Relegion of pseudo psychology.

Give me drama.
Give me wrathful Gods
Old Testament Floods
A tricky snake in the garden of eden

Now thats a story !


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> But it hasn't occurred to you some people's circumstance are such that finding a job is very difficult.
> 
> Such as a senior citizen with a disability who's primary experience was in a field not very useful in the market place, and, as such, his/her resume sucks, that plus being a senior citizen who has to compete with younger persons who are, by far, more sought after by most business, on top of having a disability. Such a person has every right to complain about the exploitation that Uber does to drivers, primarily in the arena of not adequately compensating them enough to live, let alone compensate them for the excessive wear and tear on their vehicles.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree Oscar. People in or near retirement are not the ones I'm complaining about. And I've been friendly to them until they criticized me for keeping my car somewhat clean. That crossed the line and so now I have little sympathy. I wouldn't want to hire someone who doesn't care about their job.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

if op is such high class why is he doing uber? im a part timer too and a director at a car dealership. so if ft is low class arent we also?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> And I've been friendly to them until they criticized me for keeping my car somewhat clean.


Why do I get the feeling there is much more to this statement than you're telling us? We all keep our car somewhat clean to immaculate.

I'd be willing to bet if we were to ask the person (s) that you claim criticized you we'd get a much different story.



Oscar Levant said:


> Hey, cool tune. Too bad Beck is a Scientologist.


You seem to harbor some resentment, why don't you come in for a personality profile and maybe we can help you work through them.

Actually Uber and Scientology have a lot in common. Fair game, Uber's smear campaign against journalists. Operation snow white/ God view, grey veiw, hell program. Hell uber even hired a guy that created/ is creating his own religion! https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...375404/levandowski-ai-singularity-church-uber

Let's not forget they billions upon billions of other people's money both have spent!

Let's just hope the new CEO isn't like the like David Miscavige !


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> That was my guess also.
> The Duck loves wine.


Oh, i had no idea


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Why do I get the feeling there is much more to this statement than you're telling us? We all keep our car somewhat clean to immaculate.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet if we were to ask the person (s) that you claim criticized you we'd get a much different story.
> 
> ...


DM is more like Putin, actually.



MadTownUberD said:


> I don't disagree Oscar. People in or near retirement are not the ones I'm complaining about. And I've been friendly to them until they criticized me for keeping my car somewhat clean. That crossed the line and so now I have little sympathy. I wouldn't want to hire someone who doesn't care about their job.


I have never heard of anyone complaining about cleanliness, that's rather bizarre, and surely an anomoly, eh?



tohunt4me said:


> That was my guess also.
> The Duck loves wine.
> 
> Never could finish L Ron Hubbards book.
> ...


Yeah, I always thought the Xenu thing was more like cheap pulp science fiction. Come to think of it, Hubbard wrote Battlefield Earth, a yechh of a book and worse yet of a movie. Got, what, triple razzies or something like that? LOL


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

This question is a bit off topic, but since when do heavyweights Drive Hyundais?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> i am full time at 55 by choice..got quite alot too. wife cars dogs propertys etc....
> so beating the guy up beacause of his job or position in life is useless.
> but regarding fulltime older drivers at airport..philly here.
> i dont work phl much..but uber black drivers at train station and so many at phl (airport) have shit cars and no manners..no class and some look discusting......NO ALL BUT 50+ %
> ...


So, you write 'u' when you mean 'you, you write 'i' thus avoiding the extra energy one expends holding down the caps key, you misspell a crap load of words (and misgruntled twice, which is the subject of your rant) which requires extra effort to proof and correct, and you are concerned about others' inertia issues?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I will delete it now and mind my own business. I don't know much..8000 plus trips. Thanks for roughing me up...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Plato said:


> This question is a bit off topic, but since when do heavyweights Drive Hyundais?


To minimize mileage on more expensive cars.



Oscar Levant said:


> I have never heard of anyone complaining about cleanliness, that's rather bizarre, and surely an anomoly, eh?


I thought so too. The first thing I do when I pull into the airport lot is wipe the fingerprints off the corners of the windows. I am pretty sure one time I was down rated for dirty windows. Then sometimes I wipe the brake dust off my alloy wheels because it's easier to keep up with it then let it cake on, and sparkling clean wheels add greatly to curb appeal / pax perception, and it costs me next to nothing. I was accused multiple times of "worrying too much". Well I'm sorry but at my day job I get paid very well for attention to detail. I am a firm believer that whatever your job is you should take pride in quality....it's worked for me so far.


----------



## ARNK (Feb 20, 2017)

I wonder if the OP is aware that in life, sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do. Some people may sling dope, others rob people, and some people drive full time for Uber.

While I don't judge people who do this full time because they want to, see I'm not a arrogant mega-prick like the OP. I also don't judge people who do it full time because they have to. I do judge you though OP.

For me, this is not a sustainable career. It isn't even something I would imagine I'd be doing at this point, but it is what it is. It can be cold out there, and when you're the cold it'll eventually come back to you. So reap my friend.

I question your need to insult people doing their best to survive. You're a shining example of US society. You know how they say the president is a reflection of the people, well it's never been more true.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

What I love about these new guys who become experts overnight is how they have no clue how great this gig used to be. In a market like phoenix I used to make $900-$2200 a week. And never had to pay taxes cause of the humongous standard mileage rate. I turned down $50k/yr. govt. jobs cause I couldn't afford the pay cut and the tax turnaround (basically going from taking home about $50k a year to about $30k after taxes and health insurance).

Then the steady screwing began. Raising the booking fee (their off the top take) from $.40 to $2.50. Lowering the minimum fare driver take from $5 to $2.35. Lowering the driver rates from $1.40 to $.82 per mile. And after justifying the rate cuts to attract more business, the start this upfront pricing where they take 50% to 75% of the bloated fare. Essentially charging surge prices but not passing it on to the drivers. Lyft wanted us all to buy new cars to qualify for the PDB and when we did, they dropped the rates and got rid of the PDB.

Sure I was OK with being misclassified as an IC when in reality we are all employees. The money was good, my schedule was flexible

Now the only way you can make money in this gig is to drive drunks around and chase surges. I'm not doing this full time anymore. Can't afford the wear and tear on the cars for such pitiful money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

osii said:


> What I love about these new guys who become experts overnight is how they have no clue how great this gig used to be. In a market like phoenix I used to make $900-$2200 a week. And never had to pay taxes cause of the humongous standard mileage rate. I turned down $50k/yr. govt. jobs cause I couldn't afford the pay cut and the tax turnaround (basically going from taking home about $50k a year to about $30k after taxes and health insurance).
> 
> Then the steady screwing began. Raising the booking fee (their off the top take) from $.40 to $2.50. Lowering the minimum fare driver take from $5 to $2.35. Lowering the driver rates from $1.40 to $.82 per mile. And after justifying the rate cuts to attract more business, the start this upfront pricing where they take 50% to 75% of the bloated fare. Essentially charging surge prices but not passing it on to the drivers. Lyft wanted us all to buy new cars to qualify for the PDB and when we did, they dropped the rates and got rid of the PDB.
> 
> ...


Bait and Switch.
These companies have Ruined Countless Lives !

I dont see them surviving if they continue to Abuse Drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> There's a retired teacher around here who does this "full time". I think he finds it relatively enjoyable, drives daylight hours 30 hours/week or something. For him it works. I'm assuming he doesn't really need the money on account of a teacher's pension and presumably any other assets saved over the years.
> 
> For somebody who is young enough they should be building a career I agree uber is not just a bad one but a terrible one. There is no job security, no benefits, and terrible pay. It is quite literally the worst way to make FT money. I drove a guy to walmart the other day and he asked about it and I said I'm sure you make more at walmart than I do per hour. Like you I drive on the side for a few extra bucks.
> 
> Anybody who truly needs this income should be switching disciplines asap. Get training and switch to something with an actual future. Rideshare is not a career and it will never get you where you need to be financially.


Uber loves your kind of talk. That's what the whole side gig shit is about. They know people with that mindset don't protest or demand better pay and treatment, they simply quit, which is fine with Uber.

What Uber doesn't want is lawsuits and protests, which gets the politicians and courts involved.

The full timers are the ones who have been protesting and suing for better treatment. Whatever improvements (not enough) that have occurred is due to their efforts.

How many secure "careers" are there these days, anyway? How many people have job security in other occupations with all the downsizing, outsourcing and automation that's occurring?

Many full time drivers are downsized or outsourced workers over 40 who bust their asses to support their families. It can real tough for workers over 40 to get hired in their previous careers.

Is rideshare a career? Probably not, if self-driving cars become much more common. But that's not a guarantee.

Whether rideshare is a career or not, drivers should stick together and demand better pay and treatment. ALL drivers, part and full time benefits from better pay.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

swingset said:


> While I tacitly agree that doing this full time is a horrendous idea and strikes of financial desperation, and people who do it are inadvertently mucking up the service in a significant way, I certainly don't identify with you. If you are doing that well, which I sincerely doubt, you'd not be anywhere near a saturated market sitting in an airport queue texting other drivers. I suspect you're in debt up to your eyeballs and trying to wrestle out of it with a side gig. Otherwise, why waste your time?
> 
> <btw, that's some of the lamest chest pounding I've read in a long time, up your game there landed gentry property owner, lol>


Well lah de dah! I was making enough money in real estate sales to be easily middle class until the mortgage fraud crap sunk the housing market My mistake was that I thought the good times would continue forever. Thus I saved far less than I should have. I do UBER full time because at the age of 64 personal health issues have caught up with me. And I found out the hard way the Social Security doesn't really cut it.

Now explain to me, if you actually can, how my getting out driving from 6AM thru 10 AM, and then again from 2PM thru 6PM, is mucking up the service? Mind you, I honestly don't give a rat's ass - I have the right to work for my survival as well as you, but I don't understand the argument.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Uber loves your kind of talk. That's what the whole side gig shit is about. They know people with that mindset don't protest or demand better pay and treatment, they simply quit, which is fine with Uber.
> 
> What Uber doesn't want is lawsuits and protests, which gets the politicians and courts involved.
> 
> ...


They do love, but it's true nonetheless. Even if legislation eventually compels a slightly better situation for uber drivers, it's never going to be lucrative by any stretch. If you want to make money FT driving, there are many jobs that offer it, from UPS to driving big rigs (and you don't always need your own truck).

I feel bad for people who do this FT because for whatever reason there's nothing better at the moment or they need the flexible hours. I hope it gets better for them but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yep that occurred to me...I'm acting like a disgruntled part timer.
> 
> Hey I actually had a good morning today. $50 collected in 2-1/2 hours before my day job.


You don't seem to realize your attitude is bad for ALL drivers, including you. It's music to Uber's ears.

They play psychological warfare with the drivers, hoping to keep them divided, and you play right into their hands

Whenever I read a post that puts down full timers, or tells pissed off drivers to quit if they don't like it, it's a good bet the posters are Uber shills, they're fools, or they're simply trolls.

Remember, a rising tide lifts all boats, so better pay and treatment benefits ALL drivers,both part and full time.

No driver deserves to be exploited, whether they work 1 hour a month or 80 hours a week.

Drivers need to stick together. All drivers will benefit.


----------



## TheSnoozer (Sep 6, 2017)

Is there any "gruntled" full-timer or half-timers out there?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TheSnoozer said:


> Is there any "gruntled" full-timer or half-timers out there?


Lol. 4 years ago, disgruntled drivers were harder to find than gruntled drivers are now.

When the pay was good, driver morale was very high.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Plato said:


> This question is a bit off topic, but since when do heavyweights Drive Hyundais?


When they're running Select/LUX in a 2015 or newer Genisis.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> They do love, but it's true nonetheless. Even if legislation eventually compels a slightly better situation for uber drivers, it's never going to be lucrative by any stretch. If you want to make money FT driving, there are many jobs that offer it, from UPS to driving big rigs (and you don't always need your own truck).
> 
> I feel bad for people who do this FT because for whatever reason there's nothing better at the moment or they need the flexible hours. I hope it gets better for them but I don't see it happening.


The threat of legislation that declares drivers as employees (I don't want to be classified as an employee) or a serious lawsuit would be enough to compel Uber and Lyft to offer drivers much better pay and treatment in exchange for not classifying drivers as employees.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

osii said:


> What I love about these new guys who become experts overnight is how they have no clue how great this gig used to be. In a market like phoenix I used to make $900-$2200 a week. And never had to pay taxes cause of the humongous standard mileage rate. I turned down $50k/yr. govt. jobs cause I couldn't afford the pay cut and the tax turnaround (basically going from taking home about $50k a year to about $30k after taxes and health insurance).
> 
> Then the steady screwing began. Raising the booking fee (their off the top take) from $.40 to $2.50. Lowering the minimum fare driver take from $5 to $2.35. Lowering the driver rates from $1.40 to $.82 per mile. And after justifying the rate cuts to attract more business, the start this upfront pricing where they take 50% to 75% of the bloated fare. Essentially charging surge prices but not passing it on to the drivers. Lyft wanted us all to buy new cars to qualify for the PDB and when we did, they dropped the rates and got rid of the PDB.
> 
> ...


People forget (or simply aren't aware) that we could actually work 4-8 hours a day and actually have a life. They don't even know the investments we made in Uber thinking that if we did our jobs, Uber would do theirs and that the "partnership" would be mutually beneficial. I actually had some savings accumulated back in those early years.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

osii said:


> What I love about these new guys who become experts overnight is how they have no clue how great this gig used to be. In a market like phoenix I used to make $900-$2200 a week. And never had to pay taxes cause of the humongous standard mileage rate. I turned down $50k/yr. govt. jobs cause I couldn't afford the pay cut and the tax turnaround (basically going from taking home about $50k a year to about $30k after taxes and health insurance).
> 
> Then the steady screwing began. Raising the booking fee (their off the top take) from $.40 to $2.50. Lowering the minimum fare driver take from $5 to $2.35. Lowering the driver rates from $1.40 to $.82 per mile. And after justifying the rate cuts to attract more business, the start this upfront pricing where they take 50% to 75% of the bloated fare. Essentially charging surge prices but not passing it on to the drivers. Lyft wanted us all to buy new cars to qualify for the PDB and when we did, they dropped the rates and got rid of the PDB.
> 
> ...


You said it perfectly. SUV/LUX in SFO is the only way to make a good living, now because of the incentives. If those go away all major markets will suck.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> People forget (or simply aren't aware) that we could actually work 4-8 hours a day and actually have a life. They don
> Y know the investments we made in Uber thinking that if we did our jobs, Uber would do theirs and the the "partnership" would be mutually beneficial. I actually had some savings accumulated back in those early years.


Good points.

This whole "side gig" shit is a sleazy 180 degree change for Uber.

Like you stated, Uber encouraged people to not only make rideshare a full time occupation, but a lucrative business partnership as well.

With Uber's encouragement, people invested hundreds of thousands of dollars in purchasing fleets, sometimes mortgaging their homes to raise the money, while many more drivers invested in new vehicles.

Uber also encouraged full time driving with their lease program, aimed at the subprime market.

Then Uber pulled the rug out from under these people with the pay cuts. Many fleet owners and other drivers ended up with repos and/or bankruptcies.

Then after Uber had done all that, they attempted to shift their image from a full time occupation to a so-called side gig.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

osii said:


> What I love about these new guys who become experts overnight is how they have no clue how great this gig used to be. In a market like phoenix I used to make $900-$2200 a week. And never had to pay taxes cause of the humongous standard mileage rate. I turned down $50k/yr. govt. jobs cause I couldn't afford the pay cut and the tax turnaround (basically going from taking home about $50k a year to about $30k after taxes and health insurance).
> 
> Then the steady screwing began. Raising the booking fee (their off the top take) from $.40 to $2.50. Lowering the minimum fare driver take from $5 to $2.35. Lowering the driver rates from $1.40 to $.82 per mile. And after justifying the rate cuts to attract more business, the start this upfront pricing where they take 50% to 75% of the bloated fare. Essentially charging surge prices but not passing it on to the drivers. Lyft wanted us all to buy new cars to qualify for the PDB and when we did, they dropped the rates and got rid of the PDB.
> 
> ...


I like your post because it has some historical context. Also you're using good math on your take home instead of the stupid gas-is-the-only-cost nonsense I see. And finally you conclude with a truth bomb that the only way to make money doing this is driving drunks around.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

osii said:


> What I love about these new guys who become experts overnight is how they have no clue how great this gig used to be. In a market like phoenix I used to make $900-$2200 a week. And never had to pay taxes cause of the humongous standard mileage rate. I turned down $50k/yr. govt. jobs cause I couldn't afford the pay cut and the tax turnaround (basically going from taking home about $50k a year to about $30k after taxes and health insurance).
> 
> Then the steady screwing began. Raising the booking fee (their off the top take) from $.40 to $2.50. Lowering the minimum fare driver take from $5 to $2.35. Lowering the driver rates from $1.40 to $.82 per mile. And after justifying the rate cuts to attract more business, the start this upfront pricing where they take 50% to 75% of the bloated fare. Essentially charging surge prices but not passing it on to the drivers. Lyft wanted us all to buy new cars to qualify for the PDB and when we did, they dropped the rates and got rid of the PDB.
> 
> ...


You're not the only one who bought into Uber's scam.

I know a few people who got suckered by Uber and quit good-paying jobs to driver for Uber. One of those people invested in a fleet of cars. I lost touch with him, but I can just imagine what happened to his business after Uber pulled the rug out from under him.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> If only you knew how involved I am in my kids' activities, and how many hours a week I put into them. What do you do for your community besides give people subsidized rides?
> 
> Find a better way to earn "money".


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Wow, my life is both different and similar to you people with traditional human families. Based on all the reading that I have done over the past 5 years, it really seems that if Western Civilization keeps on it's current path, then by the year 2050 approximately half of all Americans who want a job will be unable to find one. They simply will not exist. Advanced robotics and artificial intelligence will be operating all commercial, industrial, and retail services.

As I've said many times before, we in America should adopt a form of the Japanese and Chinese social policy of having replacement children only. The archaic Hebrew Judaic Christian command to "be fruitful and multiply" needs to be shown the utterly terrible nonsense that it is. All you people who voted for Trump and his buddies (I chose to NOT vote at all) must admit that the health care and revised tax proposals make you responsible for your own bills. If EVERYTHING was privatized would you still be able to meet your needs?

I decided over 40 years ago that I would never father a child. But I have always taken care of feral and abandoned cats. Right now Monster - 10 years old and 20 pounds of feline (NOT FURY!) is sitting on my side of my bed watching me type. My other indoor cat - Pretty - is a rescue cat. Some idiot, maybe well meaning, maybe not, crudely castrated him. I saw him sitting out in the rain, looking like he didn't understand what had been done to him, and that he wanted to die. I brought him inside, kept him in bed next to me, and brought him to my Vet's office the next day... a few hundred dollars later and a few months of kindness have given him a new lease on life.

Outside are roughly six more cats that show up for brunch every day. There used to be more but the Coyotes and Bobcats in the fenced off woods behind my yard get hungry too. I have only a 650 sq. foot condo.... At best I may bring 1 more cat indoors for the winter.

Now we can all speculate until we are blue in the face as to why I prefer the company of cats to people. But it won't change anything. In my opinion having kids is like living in the suburbs and being crazy for a green lawn. You plant the seeds, you fertilize the ground, you water religiously, and then you mow it down... repeating the cycle of insanity week after week. And then some of you (well, maybe not YOU) have the balls to complain about what hard work keeping up a luxurious green lawn is!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

osii said:


> What I love about these new guys who become experts overnight is how they have no clue how great this gig used to be. In a market like phoenix I used to make $900-$2200 a week. And never had to pay taxes cause of the humongous standard mileage rate. I turned down $50k/yr. govt. jobs cause I couldn't afford the pay cut and the tax turnaround (basically going from taking home about $50k a year to about $30k after taxes and health insurance).
> 
> Then the steady screwing began. Raising the booking fee (their off the top take) from $.40 to $2.50. Lowering the minimum fare driver take from $5 to $2.35. Lowering the driver rates from $1.40 to $.82 per mile. And after justifying the rate cuts to attract more business, the start this upfront pricing where they take 50% to 75% of the bloated fare. Essentially charging surge prices but not passing it on to the drivers. Lyft wanted us all to buy new cars to qualify for the PDB and when we did, they dropped the rates and got rid of the PDB.
> 
> ...


Legally, the vast majority of people classified as I/C are employees.

Not just in rideshare, but in many occupations. The govt has been very lax in enforcing the IC regulations.


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> Wow, my life is both different and similar to you people with traditional human families. Based on all the reading that I have done over the past 5 years, it really seems that if Western Civilization keeps on it's current path, then by the year 2050 approximately half of all Americans who want a job will be unable to find one. They simply will not exist. Advanced robotics and artificial intelligence will be operating all commercial, industrial, and retail services.
> 
> As I've said many times before, we in America should adopt a form of the Japanese and Chinese social policy of having replacement children only. The archaic Hebrew Judaic Christian command to "be fruitful and multiply" needs to be shown the utterly terrible nonsense that it is. All you people who voted for Trump and his buddies (I chose to NOT vote at all) must admit that the health care and revised tax proposals make you responsible for your own bills. If EVERYTHING was privatized would you still be able to meet your needs?
> ...


More couples are choosing to have only one child. I closed the factory with only one and it was the best choice I ever made. She is a well adjusted kid that excels in soccer and school. That would be a lot more difficult to pull off with a tribe. She also enjoys the benefits of being an only child and has stated that she will probably stop at two after finishing college, starting a career and finally settling down. A lot of life to live between then and now.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> Wow, my life is both different and similar to you people with traditional human families. Based on all the reading that I have done over the past 5 years, it really seems that if Western Civilization keeps on it's current path, then by the year 2050 approximately half of all Americans who want a job will be unable to find one. They simply will not exist. Advanced robotics and artificial intelligence will be operating all commercial, industrial, and retail services.
> 
> As I've said many times before, we in America should adopt a form of the Japanese and Chinese social policy of having replacement children only. The archaic Hebrew Judaic Christian command to "be fruitful and multiply" needs to be shown the utterly terrible nonsense that it is. All you people who voted for Trump and his buddies (I chose to NOT vote at all) must admit that the health care and revised tax proposals make you responsible for your own bills. If EVERYTHING was privatized would you still be able to meet your needs?
> ...


Very interesting reply.

If you like your social security you should thank people like me for having traditional human families. SS is a Ponzi scheme that depends on future generations being larger, population-wise, than previous ones.

No, I didn't vote for Trump...and I didn't vote for Clinton either.


----------



## ARNK (Feb 20, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Well lah de dah! I was making enough money in real estate sales to be easily middle class until the mortgage fraud crap sunk the housing market My mistake was that I thought the good times would continue forever. Thus I saved far less than I should have. I do UBER full time because at the age of 64 personal health issues have caught up with me. And I found out the hard way the Social Security doesn't really cut it.
> 
> Now explain to me, if you actually can, how my getting out driving from 6AM thru 10 AM, and then again from 2PM thru 6PM, is mucking up the service? Mind you, I honestly don't give a rat's ass - I have the right to work for my survival as well as you, but I don't understand the argument.


Yes, this is all very fascinating. I wonder if these enlightened individuals could point us to official Uber documentation that supports the idea that the service is intended for part-time drivers, and that full-time drivers are merely leeches that don't know what's best for them.

The Uber Natzi is someone who believes that all people share the same set of circumstances and lives, and that "full-timers" are doing it wrong.

We all know where the Natzi cronies have gone.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> Wow, my life is both different and similar to you people with traditional human families. Based on all the reading that I have done over the past 5 years, it really seems that if Western Civilization keeps on it's current path, then by the year 2050 approximately half of all Americans who want a job will be unable to find one. They simply will not exist. Advanced robotics and artificial intelligence will be operating all commercial, industrial, and retail services.
> 
> As I've said many times before, we in America should adopt a form of the Japanese and Chinese social policy of having replacement children only. The archaic Hebrew Judaic Christian command to "be fruitful and multiply" needs to be shown the utterly terrible nonsense that it is. All you people who voted for Trump and his buddies (I chose to NOT vote at all) must admit that the health care and revised tax proposals make you responsible for your own bills. If EVERYTHING was privatized would you still be able to meet your needs?
> ...


I am not sure if I should chuckle or be completely creeped out.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

*******

At the encouragement of "a friend", I HEREBY APOLOGIZE for the unkind things I said in my OP, and shortly thereafter. I realize that I have offended, and I regret that.

Not that it's an excuse, but I had been drinking after a hard day at work and I was kind of irritated by (and perhaps envious of) the relative simplicity of FT driving, and the fact that my efforts to reach out to / hang out with "the regulars" were more or less rejected. Maybe I should have called an Uber driver to write my OP for me.

*******

No, I am not rich, I am middle class. I make decent money but it all goes out the window because children are expensive if you want them to have any experiences besides staring at the wall. So I drive PT for extra money...these days mostly just to save for auto maintenance/repairs on our vehicles.

If you can make it FT, then more power to you, but PLEASE strive to do something better FT. Always be trying to improve your station in life (at least during prime earning years), and take pride in the quality of your work. Don't sit around waiting for some lawsuit or regulation to make driving work out for you. Improve yourself, add value through what you can offer, and be assertive!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> *******
> 
> At the encouragement of "a friend", I HEREBY APOLOGIZE for the unkind things I said in my OP, and shortly thereafter. I realize that I have offended, and I regret that.
> 
> ...


Apology accepted by the chortling crison.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> You guys have it rough. For us, we can do public service for two then have our debt forgiven. I'm sure there's so much more to it, but some community liaisons just spoke to us selling this program.


Damn. Yeah, 10 years, and unless I get a government job, I'd still be paid peanuts. So it's a tossup between getting paid fairly and having to pay everything back or putting myself on clearance


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> *******
> 
> At the encouragement of "a friend", I HEREBY APOLOGIZE for the unkind things I said in my OP, and shortly thereafter. I realize that I have offended, and I regret that.
> 
> ...


I still can't believe what kids cost. We don't even have one in high school yet and we are probably a couple hundred thousand out, over the various years, vs not having any. I admit I don't do the math on it really as it is fairly moot at this point


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> ...I admit I don't do the math on it really as it is fairly *moot* at this point


On a side note, thank god someone uses this term correctly instead of "mute".


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Plato said:


> Wait a minute, you actually play the waiting game in the airport queue? Wow...


Makes sense to me if this guy is really legitimate BECAUSE he can do telecommuting work in his car on a laptop/tablet, etc. while waiting it out for the ride. It makes a lot of sense, except the end product work might be heavily distracted because there's no space to concentrate on something meaningful from the driver's seat. Just quickie emails, mundane B.S., etc.



MadTownUberD said:


> As long as I have debt I will always "need" money,.....


As long as you are alive you will always "need" money unless you become a hermit. Even if you sell the properties, etc., and erase your current debts.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

I read this thread and I understand why the cities are up in arms. Guys with nothing better to do than risk their lives (and ours) on our roads (and anger issues to boot) are competing with the taxi services, threatening to throw tens of thousands of people out of work. Uber is going to have to do something to discourage this or their troubles with left-wing governments will only increase.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I am not sure if I should chuckle or be completely creeped out.


I understand your confusion! Perhaps reading Heinlein's sci fi classic STRANGER IN A STRANGE LAND, and putting in the time to honestly watch Ken Burn's THE VIETNAM WAR, will help you to appreciate my admittedly skewed view of the "American Dream"

Despite growing up in a "real estate family" I could never stomach the concept that the "highest and best use" of any piece of land is based on the amount of money any alteration to the parcel of that land could/would bring.

I was the poster child back in the 1950s who had the Roman Catholic Baltimore catechism shoved down his throat and then had the strength to ask the nuns: "Well, if God made the universe, who made God?" 
Ah crap! Another detention and another parent/teacher meeting!








tcaud said:


> I read this thread and I understand why the cities are up in arms. Guys with nothing better to do than risk their lives (and ours) on our roads (and anger issues to boot) are competing with the taxi services, threatening to throw tens of thousands of people out of work. Uber is going to have to do something to discourage this or their troubles with left-wing governments will only increase.


You ever watch " Taxi Driver"? Or actually take taxi rides in metro areas such as New York City or Los Angeles during the 1970s, 80's, 90's..... There is a reason (besides the lesser expense) that people embraced an alternative to traditional taxi cabs.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

tcaud said:


> Guys with nothing better to do than risk their lives (and ours) on our roads (and anger issues to boot) are competing with the taxi services, threatening to throw tens of thousands of people out of work.


Not a good assumption, pal! In my 1300+ completed trips I have always kept a cool head and professionalism during tense moments with pax, such as:

- smoking immediately before entering my car and demanding the aux cord on a minimum fare trip
- a long McDonalds drive thru order which resulted in a greasy bag being placed on my leatherette seats
- entitled college students trying to cram an illegal number of pax into my car
- open containers, like wine in a Starbucks cup
- inappropriate jokes about the machete killing
- ghetto pick ups and drop offs in which I was enclosed by cars in narrow parking lots behind apartment buildings
- other drivers honking
- pedestrians and bicyclists basically jumping right out in front of me
- a pax talking on the cell phone with his friend about stolen cars
- a pax who repeatedly asked where to get cocaine
- older "baroness" types who gave turn by turn directions the entire trip
- a dude who was upset he had to walk 20 feet with luggage
- a pax about to vomit (who voluntarily left) and one that did
- permanent damage to my interior door panel from clumsy pax's work boot
- misc drunken shenanigans, like males joking about sexually assaulting me

I've read and heard plenty of stories in which the driver ended the trip and shouted "GTFO of my car!!!". I've never done that.

Maybe the ones you should be concerned about are people like the cab driver who gave me the middle finger at the airport...for doing nothing more than picking up a passenger in the rideshare lane.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> On a side note, thank god someone uses this term correctly instead of "mute".


I pressed the moot button on your UP account.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Uber wouldn't last a year with part timers.

They want them but as usual, their assumptions are wrong.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Uber wouldn't last a year with part timers.
> 
> They want them but as usual, their assumptions are wrong.


working 23 out of 24 hours in a day is technically considered part-time.


----------



## Archie Nelson (Nov 15, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'll admit it's an assumption, but how many minimum wage earners are not on some sort of public assistance?


This is min. Wage? HELL I avg. $20 an hour doing this. That's way more then min. Wage


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Archie Nelson said:


> This is min. Wage? HELL I avg. $20 an hour doing this. That's way more then min. Wage


Closer to min wage in Madison. After expenses of course.... Which is what counts.


----------



## DH_uber (Aug 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


We have morons like you here in Australia too.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DH_uber said:


> We have morons like you here in Australia too.


Weak. I need a little more content. Dig into some details, find a flaw in my arguments, attack a specific character trait. You can do better than that!

By the way, your "sister" Aussies who were in town for the CrossFit Games seemed to like me just fine. I even picked up a couple of sweaty Aussie ladies from the YMCA and took them to their hotel, and didn't charge them a cleaning fee...I just wiped down my Bimmer's leatherette seats...that's how nice I am!


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


Did you ever think that other drivers just don't like you, and just ignore creeps? You are obviously pretty pathetic, for sure.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> I drive because I can. What are you going to do about it?
> 
> I have phone #'s of other drivers because I socialize with them at the airport. But I'm growing tired of their negative attitude. They give me sh*t because I dare to exert 5oz of effort keeping my windows and wheels clean. Oh the horror! Because there's so much else to do while you're waiting in the airport queue.
> 
> You can call me "rich" if you want...no matter how much money you make, extra money is beneficial. And that's what Uber is....EXTRA money. Not PRIMARY money.


The drivers that do this for fun or extra money make it harder on everyone. Drivers who don't understand profit and loss help Uber get away with offering ridiculously low rates.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberXking said:


> The drivers that do this for fun or extra money make it harder on everyone. Drivers who don't understand profit and loss help Uber get away with offering ridiculously low rates.


If you work full time for minimum wage with no benefits you are making it harder on yourself and that's not my problem. I assure you I understand profit and loss. Might want to ask the next full timer you see driving a brand new Corolla if he understands profit and loss.

What about moms who work at Subway part time as a second source of income? Are they ruining it for all the people who want to make more money being full time sandwich artists? How about part time bartenders? Are they making it harder for all the people who want to make more money bartending full time?

What I'm hearing from a lot of people is they LIKE driving Rideshare (as compared to similar jobs) because it's easy and fun, and somehow they want the economics to work out to where they end up making a lot of money too. "If all those other people would just stop, people in my category would make more money." Sorry folks, markets don't work that way. Brain surgeons make bank for a reason. "Easy and fun" and "lucrative occupation" don't go together.



MichaelMax said:


> Did you ever think that other drivers just don't like you, and just ignore creeps? You are obviously pretty pathetic, for sure.


I'm neither creepy nor pathetic. I think people go bananas when they see a BMW logo, regardless of how much I paid for the vehicle ($10k). Co-workers have exhibited a similar reaction. Meanwhile they are driving $40k pickup trucks.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimid (Mar 2, 2016)

[QUOTE="MadTownUberD, post: 3084019, member: 97584"What I'm hearing from a lot of people is they LIKE driving Rideshare (as compared to similar jobs) because it's easy and fun, and somehow they want the economics to work out to where they end up making a lot of money too. "If all those other people would just stop, people in my category would make more money." Sorry folks, markets don't work that way. Brain surgeons make bank for a reason. "Easy and fun" and "lucrative occupation" don't go together.[/QUOTE]

What I find odd about your attitude is that driving professionally is somehow "easy and fun" is misguided. I've driven both a taxi and Uber, and while the act of driving is indeed quite pleasurable to me, neither the taxi nor Uber are outright "easy and fun" if you're doing the job correctly. There is absolutely a lot of freedom in driving a taxi for sure. Who doesn't want to work when and wherever they please? But you're supposed to be providing customer service and a lot more goes into that than just chit chatting and driving.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mimid said:


> What I find odd about your attitude is that driving professionally is somehow "easy and fun" is misguided. I've driven both a taxi and Uber, and while the act of driving is indeed quite pleasurable to me, neither the taxi nor Uber are outright "easy and fun" if you're doing the job correctly. There is absolutely a lot of freedom in driving a taxi for sure. Who doesn't want to work when and wherever they please? But you're supposed to be providing customer service and a lot more goes into that than just chit chatting and driving.


For me Uber is easy and fun. And it's also profitable so I personally like it but I realize it's not for everyone.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mimid said:


> What I find odd about your attitude is that driving professionally is somehow "easy and fun" is misguided. I've driven both a taxi and Uber, and while the act of driving is indeed quite pleasurable to me, neither the taxi nor Uber are outright "easy and fun" if you're doing the job correctly. There is absolutely a lot of freedom in driving a taxi for sure. Who doesn't want to work when and wherever they please? But you're supposed to be providing customer service and a lot more goes into that than just chit chatting and driving.


Yes, I provide customer service like curbside pickup and drop off and lifting luggage. I offer Kleenexes when someone is sneezing and water/gum if someone is coughing. I tailor music/temperature as necessary and know when to shut up. I even offer Bluetooth and chargers.

You should follow me around at work for a week to see how "easy and fun" project management is when you're juggling at least a dozen projects at once and random things go wrong that you have to fix. While maintaining aggressive ship dates.

It's all relative. And so is the compensation.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes, I provide customer service like curbside pickup and drop off and lifting luggage. I offer Kleenexes when someone is sneezing and water/gum if someone is coughing. I tailor music/temperature as necessary and know when to shut up. I even offer Bluetooth and chargers.
> 
> You should follow me around at work for a week to see how "easy and fun" project management is when you're juggling at least a dozen projects at once and random things go wrong that you have to fix. While maintaining aggressive ship dates.
> 
> It's all relative. And so is the compensation.


You do more than I do!! Is that why they call you Mad?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> You do more than I do!! Is that why they call you Mad?


Yes I do tend to have an eccentric personality type. Which is probably why I struggle with people who put forth minimal effort.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

DH_uber said:


> We have morons like you here in Australia too.


Reply:


MadTownUberD said:


> *******
> 
> At the encouragement of "a friend", I HEREBY APOLOGIZE for the unkind things I said in my OP, and shortly thereafter. I realize that I have offended, and I regret that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

He hangs out at the airport. What a waste of one's precious life.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> He hangs out at the airport. What a waste of one's precious life.


It was fun while it was social. Not fun anymore. Did you know you can get a nap in while you wait? Not something that happens at home with multiple children. I can get a nap in at the airport during the lull downtown, get refreshed, drive the late night (but not bartime) crowd, and get up for work the next day.

But you've got it all figured out so more power to you.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Get a life


Says the guy who drives people around on his free time for "fun"... Maybe _you _should get a life.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

brendon292 said:


> Says the guy who drives people around on his free time for "fun"... Maybe _you _should get a life.


You don't own a manual transmission vehicle, do you? It's called therapy.

By the way there is nothing original in your comment.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I pressed the moot button on your UP account.






 moops!! mooorees!!! moop!


----------



## Mike Strom (Jun 6, 2017)

UberXterra said:


> There's only two sure things in this world paying taxes and dying!!![/QUOTEWOW. WOW really I can name like 100 sure things in this world. like you eat you have to poop. you don't breath you die. you dont push gas in your car. car wont started.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

This entire thread has gone in a very weird direction. It seems to be all about style without having very much substance. I'm reminded of something I was seriously considering this morning.... that perhaps Donald Trump isn't the early Alzheimer's basket case that I had believed him to be for the past several years. Perhaps all his ridiculous tweeting is actually a masterful form of misdirection, and he is laughing his ass off at how easy it is to grab the public's attention and keep it directed on his inane tweets while much more subtle and (to my mind) dangerous actions are being taken.

I am constantly modifying my UBER driving experience. It is different now that the colleges are back in operation. I am going to stay local and drive the kids around. I'll only make about $75 a day but the gas expense will be kept to a minimum and there won't be an endless number of speed bumps to worry about. (I just paid a final $2,000 to have my struts and wheel arm controllers replaced). As long as I make about $250 a week I'll be fine, after all, I am retired from real estate and collecting social security.

And I really hate dealing with the "my shit does not stink" young executives that I meet in Stamford and Greenwich!


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> You don't own a manual transmission vehicle, do you? It's called therapy.
> 
> By the way there is nothing original in your comment.


I _do _own a manual actually.

As for my comment not being original, I didn't feel the need to read through an entire thread of you being roasted.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I _do _own a manual actually.
> 
> As for my comment not being original, I didn't feel the need to read through an entire thread of you being roasted.


Good comment. Yup I don't bother going thru every comment when its several pages long.

If I was still driving fulltime I'd be a bit disgruntled if a lot of the uber ants were driving for fun. We had a guy from Cedarrapids on here a while back used to bait me about that, until they lowered the rates from $2/mile to .70/milr.


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

brendon292 said:


> I _do _own a manual actually.
> 
> As for my comment not being original, I didn't feel the need to read through an entire thread of you being roasted.


It doesn't matter what you post in these threads some arsehole will turn it around and have something negative to say about it!!!



UberXterra said:


> It doesn't matter what you post in these threads some arsehole will turn it around and have something negative to say about it!!!


I'm just gonna come out and say it..what difference does it make if someone does it full time or part time they can do whatever the f**ck they like..alot of people on here piss and moan cause they don't make enough money...if your not happy with Uber go do something else..if your not making money you live in the wrong place or driving at the wrong time's..move to LA or the SF bay area and tell me you can't make money..I happen to like driving for Uber if I didn't I would do something else..so to all you *****ing and whinning trolls on here go get a life..thank you!!!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Good comment. Yup I don't bother going thru every comment when its several pages long.
> 
> If I was still driving fulltime I'd be a bit disgruntled if a lot of the uber ants were driving for fun. We had a guy from Cedarrapids on here a while back used to bait me about that, until they lowered the rates from $2/mile to .70/milr.


Wait! back up a moment, please! This month marks 1 year that I have been an Uber Driver. You were being paid $2 a mile? And then they cut it by more than half? No wonder there are so many angry ex Uber Drivers! I knew that the pay had been better in years past, but not any specific details...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Wait! back up a moment, please! This month marks 1 year that I have been an Uber Driver. You were being paid $2 a mile? And then they cut it by more than half? No wonder there are so many angry ex Uber Drivers! I knew that the pay had been better in years past, but not any specific details...


I would be mad too!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


The more I read this forum the more I've come to the conclusion that many of the supposedly disgruntled posts are from people who don't even drive for Uber. Just my opinion.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

This business fluctuates, just like the tourist business. Roadside shops that sell only ice cream flourish on Rt 1 in Milford Ct during the summer, only to close up from Labor Day until next year's start of Spring. Kids are back in school and traffic patterns reflect this. An Uber driver needs to study the market and adjust his routine to meet the changing demand. This is proving to be more difficult than I had expected, but I am still able to net enough cash to pay my bills. I am falling behind on the movies that I thought I'd be able to watch on the big screen. (Blade Runner 2049, and Marston and the Wonder Women, are out now and I can't seem to make my self defined quota and also catch the films.... of course, my recently discovered cataracts don't help... I can't drive after dark any more... oncoming headlights blind me for a few seconds. It kind of sucks!)
Despite everything, this remains a workable option. The photo below illustrates one of the forthcoming options....


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I drive because I can. What are you going to do about it?
> 
> I have phone #'s of other drivers because I socialize with them at the airport. But I'm growing tired of their negative attitude. They give me sh*t because I dare to exert 5oz of effort keeping my windows and wheels clean. Oh the horror! Because there's so much else to do while you're waiting in the airport queue.
> 
> You can call me "rich" if you want...no matter how much money you make, extra money is beneficial. And that's what Uber is....EXTRA money. Not PRIMARY money.


Said the uber shill stirring the shit. If you're not using uber to write off thousands in taxes you're F ing up. Wrote off 40,000 miles and a dozen other expenses... IRS owes me. Act like a real landed gentry.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

The full-timers who complain they are not making enough money is hilarious. Uber is and always was meant to be done part-time. If you want to do it full-time step up to Black or get a real job.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

" lower class?"
Just damn!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

TBone said:


> The full-timers who complain they are not making enough money is hilarious. Uber is and always was meant to be done part-time. If you want to do it full-time step up to Black or get a real job.


This kind of global statement always amazes me. UBER was always meant to be a part time job? Really? Even 5 years ago when the average driver could reasonably make $1,000 a week over expenses and UBER Corp was taking only 5 cents out of every dollar?

What is a REAL JOB? Working in a coal mine, starting your day nice, clean and tidy and ending it coughing your lungs out and covered in black coal dust? Or maybe a Congressman taking bribes from lobbyists to reduce the rules and regulations that concern the production and distribution of opiates in this country? Does a stay at home Mom taking care of 3 kids qualify as having a REAL JOB?

How about if I introduce you to some foreign born, New York City, full time Taxi drivers? You want to tell them that they are candy asses whining for better pay?

And what do you mean by "enough money"? Do you know ANYONE, in ANY JOB, who would not like more money?

I'd like to meet some of these posters face to face, where they could not hide behind pseudonyms, and put some serious questions to them!

Or we could always go the Twisted Sister route:


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> This kind of global statement always amazes me. UBER was always meant to be a part time job? Really? Even 5 years ago when the average driver could reasonably make $1,000 a week over expenses and UBER Corp was taking only 5 cents out of every dollar?
> 
> What is a REAL JOB? Working in a coal mine, starting your day nice, clean and tidy and ending it coughing your lungs out and covered in black coal dust? Or maybe a Congressman taking bribes from lobbyists to reduce the rules and regulations that concern the production and distribution of opiates in this country? Does a stay at home Mom taking care of 3 kids qualify as having a REAL JOB?
> 
> ...


Thanks for continuing to dig up the thread I wish I could take back, lol.

$1000/wk is about what the skilled laborers make where I work...working only 40 hours per week. But then they often get overtime ($$$) and of course we offer great benefits, holidays, vacation, health insurance, 401(k), you name it. The shop is loud, but manageable with hearing protection and the temperature is OK too. Standing up and moving around is a healthier existence than sitting in a car, too.

I stand by my assertion that Rideshare is a part time or temporary gig, or something to augment another entrepreneurial effort, etc. Yes, it can be lots of fun, but you have to be willing to accept lower pay than other jobs.



Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Said the uber shill stirring the shit. If you're not using uber to write off thousands in taxes you're F ing up. Wrote off 40,000 miles and a dozen other expenses... IRS owes me. Act like a real landed gentry.


I only write off miles in which I specifically went out of my way to drive Rideshare, in other words honestly. I don't want my write offs to raise suspicion etc. because I don't want to get audited. Not because I have anything to hide, but because I don't have time to go through such a process. One time an overpaid, less than competent IRS agent misinterpreted the cost basis of a short sale I made a few years ago...I about had a heart attack when they said I owed them $7k. Not fun.


----------



## Doggie238 (Oct 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Does the term "spitting in the ocean" mean anything to you? I'm a heavyweight, not a lightweight. I own property too. Bring it on.


You are a liar. If you had a big income you would NOT bother driving for UBER.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> This kind of global statement always amazes me. UBER was always meant to be a part time job? Really? Even 5 years ago when the average driver could reasonably make $1,000 a week over expenses and UBER Corp was taking only 5 cents out of every dollar?
> 
> What is a REAL JOB? Working in a coal mine, starting your day nice, clean and tidy and ending it coughing your lungs out and covered in black coal dust? Or maybe a Congressman taking bribes from lobbyists to reduce the rules and regulations that concern the production and distribution of opiates in this country? Does a stay at home Mom taking care of 3 kids qualify as having a REAL JOB?
> 
> ...


Your more than welcome to travel to Columbus, Ohio and I'll pick you up at the airport if your so angry that you feel the need to pose your "serious questions" to me in person.
My definition of a real job is having a career which you can retire from and make a decent living. It can be anything from coal mining to waiting tables but the better paying jobs generally require, and this is the important part, an education. So if your New York cabbies are complaining about not making enough money and not doing anything to better themselves then yes I will gladly tell them to quit whining.
I've met immigrants and foreigners from all over this world, in the banking industry and with Uber, and the one thing the successful people have in common is an education.
So, if you don't like where you are in life then quit complaining and do something about it. Kalanick was exactly right to tell that driver he was the one responsible for his position in life and to take some responsibility for his actions.


----------



## Twinflower (Oct 31, 2017)

I guess because you pay more( an assumption) you think you deserve more than us common folk.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Just amazed at all the hate. There are many reasons people drive FT. Mine is age discrimination. 60 yrs old and excellent at my trade. Go to an interview and one of the first questions is “how long are you going to work before retiring?” This is an illegal question but who am I going to tell. Oh buy the way I am not a lower class of people. I’m upper middle class and not going to sit on my ass and be Mr Mom.


----------



## drunkinUber (May 7, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hey full timers! Here is your chance to let me have it and tell me where I am wrong!


You're wrong 
Not disgruntled.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

80% of all rides are given by full-timers


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tmart said:


> 80% of all rides are given by full-timers


Got a link?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Got a link?


If I had to guess I would say 60%.

And of those 60%, 85% disgruntled based on OP's statement :roflmao:


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uber need to be put out of business and the ceos put in jail for money laundering off of a illegal taxi service...uber is the worst thing that has happen to humans in a long time....with a press of a button you can order up a slave, who in most cases is either happy to be a slave or not aware that he or she is a slave...i quit my job and took on a car payment because uber promise me 1.80 a mile and I was making 250- 400 everyday....but that was the bait....now according to the government uber drivers net between 1 to 15 cents a mile and uber is steadfastly trying to lower that.....uber is a depressing reflection on just how evil people can be!!!...now they have set their sights on the trucking industry and once they get that market cornered they will repeat the same ponzi scheme, and destroy that industry too...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Uber need to be put out of business and the ceos put in jail for money laundering off of a illegal taxi service...uber is the worst thing that has happen to humans in a long time....with a press of a button you can order up a slave, who in most cases is either happy to be a slave or not aware that he or she is a slave...i quit my job and took on a car payment because uber promise me 1.80 a mile and I was making 250- 400 everyday....but that was the bait....now according to the government uber drivers net between 1 to 15 cents a mile and uber is steadfastly trying to lower that.....uber is a depressing reflection on just how evil people can be!!!...now they have set their sights on the trucking industry and once they get that market cornered they will repeat the same ponzi scheme, and destroy that industry too...


It's not going to happen so start working on your plan B.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> It's not going to happen so start working on your plan B.


I am desperately


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

UberXterra said:


> It doesn't matter what you post in these threads some arsehole will turn it around and have something negative to say about it!!!
> 
> I'm just gonna come out and say it..what difference does it make if someone does it full time or part time they can do whatever the f**ck they like..alot of people on here piss and moan cause they don't make enough money...if your not happy with Uber go do something else..if your not making money you live in the wrong place or driving at the wrong time's..move to LA or the SF bay area and tell me you can't make money..I happen to like driving for Uber if I didn't I would do something else..so to all you @@@@@ing and whinning trolls on here go get a life..thank you!!!


Not all of us live in moms basement rent free and mom and dad bought us a car. The rest of us have real world real expenses, that need to cover wear and tear and depreciation also.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city.


Damn, this quote was two years ago.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Look, the FT people that I see regularly at the airport, and usually socialize with, seem like reasonable/decent people who could make a living doing any number of things...which is why it drives me bonkers that they spend week after week continuing to drive FT when we are all making less and less money! What they seem to lack is motivation and initiative, and that bothers me. Sorry if I went off a little (while enjoying beverages of course) but it's frustrating.
> 
> I have been nothing but friendly and kind towards them, and I get ridiculed for things like keeping my car clean and getting in my car when I'm next in the queue (so I can get to the pickup point ASAP). Ultimately I think they resent any other "ants" eating a shrinking pie. Well get off you butts and do something about your income situation!


It's no wonder many of the public perceive Uber drivers as Lazy with No Ambitions other than sitting in their cars and complaining that no one is handing them opportunity on a silver platter

Stuff like that make Khosrowshahi and Kalanick smile ?
Uber loves the Lazy, No Ambition disposable nonemployee flooding the streets 
Of every City, Town, Municipality, Backwater and airport waiting lot.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

***s and ****s doing what they do best, get rich off of exploiting others....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


I drive full time and dont answer texts because I'm kind of working.....
My wife and I each make over 70k
I'm not sure why you would think
people would be on public assistance....


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> As long as I have debt I will always "need" money, and I have an income goal for the year. The situation will resolve itself though because Uber is less profitable here and she is starting a PT job, and I will be with the kids. I doubt I'll ever quit driving completely though because it is in fact fun, and I want to keep the account active for days when it surges immensely, like maybe blizzards. Not going to be spending much time at the airport though for reasons you stated, and it's becoming a negative experience (OP).


 Why would you be in debt if you have this lucrative job and your wife works too. You are obviously as big a loser as I am. You can't support your family with one job

Why don't you do what you have to do to advance on your current job.or work a few more hours a week at your current job. Or invest some money in a business or learn to live within your means and get to know your kids

There is no reason that rideshare can't lead to a career. There are stories on this forum about guys that asked their passengers if they knew anyone hiring in their field and got hired, and I've seen guys studying for a new career while they wait in the airport lot

I'm waiting at the airport lot right now. Most of the guys I've met here are building their own private ride business and do Uber to fill the gap between their scheduled rides. And the big Suburbans, Tahoes, Yukon's, Expiditions and Navigators are the guys that have done it

And then there are the old guys like me. I have enough money to last me another 10 years or without the need to compromise my standard of living, and the ***** is that I'm healthy and likely to outlive my money. I want to visit my grandkids because I want to, not live with them because I have to. Uber allows me to leave the real money alone and still pay the bills. (No debt by the way, cars and boat and house are all paid for)

We all have a story, even you, that explains why we do this. And none of them are less valid than another


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Why would you be in debt if you have this lucrative job and your wife works too. You are obviously as big a loser as I am. You can't support your family with one job
> 
> Why don't you do what you have to do to advance on your current job.or work a few more hours a week at your current job. Or invest some money in a business or learn to live within your means and get to know your kids
> 
> ...


This post is 2 years old dude. Yes I am still driving and putting the money to good use, despite getting a small promotion at work, but the chances of getting promoted again are slim because we just had a layoff so there are fewer people to do the actual work. I put in a few extra hours each week but since I'm salary I don't get paid any more. Bonus is not an incentive because the factors that contribute to it are largely out of my control. It's still a good job, but I may look elsewhere soon.

Thanks for the lecture though.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks like Home Depot had a sale on shovels this week.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


So you have, as you stated: "a lucrative f/t job", and the best thing you can do for fun is drive for Uber? Yeahhhh, ok!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> So you have, as you stated: "a lucrative f/t job", and the best thing you can do for fun is drive for Uber? Yeahhhh, ok!


OP is 2 years old. Please read recent responses first before commenting.

Yes I make a decent amount of money at my day job and yes I still drive for fun and extra cash. Yes children are very expensive.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> OP is 2 years old. Please read recent responses first before commenting.
> 
> Yes I make a decent amount of money at my day job and yes I still drive for fun and extra cash. Yes children are very expensive.


So do I, and decent is very subjective. No kids here


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> So do I, and decent is very subjective. No kids here


If you don't have kids it may be difficult to understand why a household with kids would "need" to make well over 6 figures. The activities they are involved in tend to be very expensive, and even something basic like going out to eat tops $50 easily.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


So, do you think your money is going to buy you any friends here?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you don't have kids it may be difficult to understand why a household with kids would "need" to make well over 6 figures. The activities they are involved in tend to be very expensive, and even something basic like going out to eat tops $50 easily.


I do understand. Yes, kids are expensive.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Looks like Home Depot had a sale on shovels this week.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> OP is 2 years old. Please read recent responses first before commenting.
> 
> Yes I make a decent amount of money at my day job and yes I still drive for fun and extra cash. Yes children are very expensive.


 Then it's not "extra" cash; is it?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Then it's not "extra" cash; is it?


Easy come, easy go.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This post is 2 years old dude. Yes I am still driving and putting the money to good use, despite getting a small promotion at work, but the chances of getting promoted again are slim because we just had a layoff so there are fewer people to do the actual work. I put in a few extra hours each week but since I'm salary I don't get paid any more. Bonus is not an incentive because the factors that contribute to it are largely out of my control. It's still a good job, but I may look elsewhere soon.
> 
> Thanks for the lecture though.


 It may have been two years ago, but that doesn't make it any less insulting. And your welcome


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

oldfart said:


> It may have been two years ago, but that doesn't make it any less insulting. And your welcome


You and I are in quite different positions in life my friend. Ubering full time is perfect for where you're at. Not for me, with my obligations.

I don't talk with anyone at the airport anymore. It's just not worth it.



MadTownUberD said:


> *******
> 
> At the encouragement of "a friend", I HEREBY APOLOGIZE for the unkind things I said in my OP, and shortly thereafter. I realize that I have offended, and I regret that.
> 
> ...


Here you go, @oldfart . Guessing you hadn't read this.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

This thread started off a few drinks
. ? pretty ironic. Uber on!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

While I can see why this thread infuriated some drivers, the OP already noted it was posted when he was drinking and clearly frustrated. I’m sure we’ve all posted some things online we wish we could remove. 

I don’t understand why there needs to be any judgement on either side (full-time vs part-time drivers). Everyone has a different situation.

I am insulted when people think I’m lower class because I do these gigs f/t. I wish my former professional career wasn’t destroyed from the Great Recession, where I was solidly middle class.. I’ve experienced ageism in the workforce, as others have. The non-profit I used to work for is no longer in my state. 

I’m working on my exit plan, but for now I’m thankful to meet some interesting pax and have had some fun r/s experiences, while paying my bills and building my savings. I’m hoping to move to an area where I can resurrect my career. 

As for the drivers at the airport, some of them are downright scary from what I’ve seen and heard from pax.

Happy 4th of July to all!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> and even something basic like going out to eat tops $50 easily.


$50??

Ha! I wish.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*"Eat up kids!"*

Oh wait....I don't have any kids.

Guess this is my dinner...:tongue smile:​


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> $50??
> 
> Ha! I wish.


Here in Phoenix it's 40 to 50 for me an my old lady, we don't drink alcohol. That includes the tip


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> $50??
> 
> Ha! I wish.





Soldiering said:


> Here in Phoenix it's 40 to 50 for me an my old lady, we don't drink alcohol. That includes the tip


So I'm sure both of you can appreciate why I would want to at least use my Uber income to pay off at least one of the cars, and save a little more money on top of that (to pay off the other one), to ease the pressure on my family budget.

One of my children goes to college (presumably) in only 6 years. That's frightening from a cost standpoint.



ZenUber said:


> So, do you think your money is going to buy you any friends here?


Ain't nobody got time for friends!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> It may have been two years ago, but that doesn't make it any less insulting. And your welcome


Why are you insulted?



MadTownUberD said:


> Look, the FT people that I see regularly at the airport, and usually socialize with, seem like reasonable/decent people who could make a living doing any number of things...which is why it drives me bonkers that they spend week after week continuing to drive FT when we are all making less and less money! What they seem to lack is motivation and initiative, and that bothers me. Sorry if I went off a little (while enjoying beverages of course) but it's frustrating.
> 
> I have been nothing but friendly and kind towards them, and I get ridiculed for things like keeping my car clean and getting in my car when I'm next in the queue (so I can get to the pickup point ASAP). Ultimately I think they resent any other "ants" eating a shrinking pie. Well get off you butts and do something about your income situation!


Ignore the negative people at the airport and on this forum.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Why are you insulted?
> 
> 
> Ignore the negative people at the airport and on this forum.


I wish I could ignore them, but I'd prefer to have a conversation. I'll leave the Iggies for @touberornottouber 's use.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I wish I could ignore them, but I'd prefer to have a conversation. I'll leave the Iggies for @touberornottouber 's use. :wink:


It should be noted that most full timers you were arguing with 2 years ago are no longer here.

They didn't make it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

And yet, here you are asking for more of what you don’t like.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> And yet, here you are asking for more of what you don't like.


I'd like to have a conversation with you. You know, I've learned a lot in the past 2 years. I could lose my job at any moment and start driving 70-80 hours a week. So please consider my OP with a grain of salt.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Why are you insulted?


Sep 26, 2017
"Sep 26, 2017But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality."

"how grumpy the FT-ers are "

"They deserve less than minimum wage if they think they can make a living at this. I no longer get have any sympathy"

". I am a taxpayer, and I pay "a lot" of taxes due to my income, and I really don't appreciate subsidizing (through food stamps) people's smart phone app / video game habits that they refer to as "a job"."

"Get a life, get a job, get over it, and move on with your life. Stop pretending. Grow up."

[End of rant]

Hey full timers! Here is your chance to let me have it and tell me where I am wrong!


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Yep until things change you have a point


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Sep 26, 2017
> "Sep 26, 2017But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality."
> 
> "how grumpy the FT-ers are "
> ...


So you dredge up ancient history but ignore my olive branches. Your loss I guess.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 333175
> 
> 
> *"Eat up kids!"*
> ...





Cableguynoe said:


> $50??
> 
> Ha! I wish.


Same.

Friend's bday and we went to a restaurant... nothing expensive but ended up being about $95/head (bday girl doesn't pay of course). Side by side with a receipt of my sole dinner from Panda Express (veggies).

Waiters/waitresses/servers do get paid the minimum $15/$16 (whatever it is now) per hour so tips would be a killing.

Almost makes me apply to work as a server. Almost.

Certainly more than when I worked retail where I have customers telling me to tie their shoes ?.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Same.
> 
> Friend's bday and we went to a restaurant... nothing expensive but ended up being about $95/head (bday girl doesn't pay of course). Side by side with a receipt of my sole dinner from Panda Express (veggies).
> 
> ...


Yeah a shame that a meal that will fill a person up, even at a cafe style restaurant will cost over $15. per person. That's why the fast food joints are making a killing off their $1. and $5. menus.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated. I couldn't care less because I have a full time job (which is fairly lucrative I might add) and my wife just accepted a part time job. But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality.
> 
> I texted "FT" driver #1 about the surge Saturday night. No response. I texted driver #2 about how grumpy the FT-ers are because Uber is no longer as profitable in our city. No response. Tonight I texted "FT" driver #3 with a friendly greeting and introduced myself. No/weak response.
> 
> ...


You should be thanking god for your good fortune, not shitting on others.

Nice going.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah a shame that a meal that will fill a person up, even at a cafe style restaurant will cost over $15. per person. That's why the fast food joints are making a killing off their $1. and $5. menus.


I had pasta and veggie sides in Phoenix, total was around $3-4.

I would move but I can't stand the regular heat much less the summer heat :s plus the conveniences that the Bay brings.

So I just find cheap eats. The bird had a really good happy hour deal but it kind sucks now (quality and portion) $13 for a chicken burger, curly fries and beer.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah a shame that a meal that will fill a person up, even at a cafe style restaurant will cost over $15. per person. That's why the fast food joints are making a killing off their $1. and $5. menus.


I remember when my wife getting the filet mignon or lobster would scare me. 
Now she can get the most expensive thing on the menu and we still spend more on drinks.

That makes for one hell of a disgruntled part-timer.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Sep 26, 2017
> "Sep 26, 2017But at the airport recently the full timers (lower class) have exhibited grumpiness thinly veiled in friendliness and cordiality."
> 
> "how grumpy the FT-ers are "
> ...


Maybe I'm wrong but I took his post as being upset with three full time drivers that ignored his texts.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I had pasta and veggie sides in Phoenix, total was around $3-4.
> 
> I would move but I can't stand the regular heat much less the summer heat :s plus the conveniences that the Bay brings.
> 
> So I just find cheap eats. The bird had a really good happy hour deal but it kind sucks now (quality and portion) $13 for a chicken burger, curly fries and beer.


Seattle is just 14% behind SF in cost of living. Whatever you do...don't head north. Lotta folks here can't afford to eat let alone keep a roof over their head.


















At the airport lot at 3:00 am, I see at least 50 Uber/Lyft drivers asleep in their cars. Curled up in sleeping bags. Its obvious they are living in their cars.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I took his post as being upset with three full time drivers that ignored his texts.


He's still not talking to those 3 chumps


----------



## drunkinUber (May 7, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> One of my children goes to college (presumably) in only 6 years. That's frightening from a cost standpoint.


Mine in 2 years. 

Lucky me her stepdad has money. 
Now I just have to make sure ex wife doesn't screw things up with stepdad otherwise it's Uber for life for me.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

My kid was in college 30 years ago and I graduated 50 years ago

She did what I did. Our parents did what they could, and we worked


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yow know how we all get alerts that say "so and so reacted to your post"...

Well in threads like this it should say "so and so *over*reacted to your post".


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> So the Madison, WI market has been getting more and more saturated.


If you quit your market will be less saturated.


MadTownUberD said:


> I do it, mostly for fun.


"For fun"..yeah -.right...


----------

